# Finally landed BIG JOE, and he was a pig!!!



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

The quest for the 10-lb Lunker BASS continues, but at least I can do it with one more notch on my belt. Tonight I landed the infamous neighborhood pig that has managed to elude me (and everyone else) in the 'hood thus far. He's broke me off 4 times in the last few months by heading right for the dock as soon as he is hooked. He's spit hooks, etc... but tonight it was in the cards you see... he was destined to smile for the camera.

Started out the day going to see customers:










Returned home happy to see my family. However, as luck would have it, when I got home from work this evening, the wifey was upset with the kids arguing and not wanting to do their homework. For once it worked in my favor that momma was in a bad mood and being irritable with everyone in sight. Knowing the warning signs, I didn't even bother changing out of my suit. I grabbed my pole and the dog and headed out back to (once again) try and catch BIG JOE. Luck was on my side today as he was gonna come outta the water to smile for a pic. 

I walked up onto the dock and swam my Storm swimbait around the edge of the dock, jig/swimmin it along the perimeter where Joe hangs out. He hit it once and spit it. I immediately went to the other side and swam back around the opposite direction. The 2nd pass through his territory he smacked it and dove instantly for the dock. I fought him out, all the while praying my 10-lb line wouldn't snap. Much to my suprise, he gave up quickly and let me drag him around the entire dock and back to shore where I had an opening to drag him ashore. Here he is, smiling for ya.










Also much to my suprise, he only went 7.2-lbs on the scale which I thought was rather lite. He was released again after a quick few pics and swam off quite friskily (if that's a word?). 










I suppose the the quest for the 10-lb Lunker will have to continue!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Sweet, I was wondering how long it would take you to get that one.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Dayum Zach :beer: Nice one. Your right, she looks bigger than the pair of 8's I got on my wall.

BTW "Big Joe" is a female Males dont get that big.(usually)


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

barty b said:


> Dayum Zach :beer: Nice one. Your right, she looks bigger than the pair of 8's I got on my wall.
> 
> BTW "Big Joe" is a female Males dont get that big.(usually)


I know, but the neighborhood kids named him


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Old Martha*

There is one in Port Orange the Kids have been tangling with on a local Pond for years she only has one Eye so not good for a mount.But is said to be between 12-14lbs.


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

Jigmaster said:


> There is one in Port Orange the Kids have been tangling with on a local Pond for years she only has one Eye so not good for a mount.But is said to be between 12-14lbs.


I love legends like that...makes for many a good story


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Sounds like a couple of women I've dated.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

emanuel said:


> Sounds like a couple of women I've dated.


E-man, you need to raise your standards....

Nice hawg there, Zack. Purty feesh!


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

nice fish man. Yea those rapala scales are off by about a pound. No joke they are usually under on the actual weight. That is deff a nice fish though. Time for you to get that 10lber though...


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Zach, if you're fishing in a suit then gotta up the kudos. Man, nice catch and in a suit! lol:fishing: Lets just say you are HARD CORE!


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

*you have won*

the best dressed angler award. nice catch


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

i like a man who dresses for fishing!
congrats on BIG JOE! quite a fish!:fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Booyah!!!!!!!*

Damn what a hog. Congrats on the catch. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

*Don't rag on KZ...*

about the tie! Ties are great for wiping fish slime offen ya hands!!!


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Im a huge disbeliever in all of those electronic scales. I never trusted any of mine, but I finally got one that is 1 oz lighter than the local Bait and Tackles "official" scale...I have found that thats the best way to test your own, by waying the same fish on both scales.

By the way. that is a beautiful bass...not many fish are more fun than the ole LMB


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Nice work on that bass. Maybe you and the neighborhood kids should change its name to JoAnne. LOL

Also I love the suit and tie. It be funny as a gag if we all posted a photo of ourselves with a fish in a suit and tie. I think I'm off to the goodwill store to pick me up a cheap suit just for fish photos. LOL


----------

